# Harrogate small animal show 2012



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

So who's going to the show next year?

Any one in/around Leicester going? If so, can I ask for a lift for my boyfriend and I? Happy to pay our share of petrol. 

If I can find a way to go I want to try and get some good show/show-line mice to get me started.

also can I buy maxeys at the show?

Thanks

http://www.thesmallanimalshow.co.uk/


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm going, no way I'm missing it. And my OH is finally coming. Took her long enough to get interested 

Regarding maxeys, the NMC usually has some second hand ones for sale, but I'm not sure if they'll have any by the show. Certainly won't have them there unless asked to bring them


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Urgh 113 miles from me....anyone passing through Stoke on route? :roll:


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Im going driving all the way from Kent, Ive done it before but hiring a car this year as mine wont make that distance so unless Santa puts a new one under my tree its a hire car... lol

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Ill probably end up training there....


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Rosewood said:


> I'm going, no way I'm missing it. And my OH is finally coming. Took her long enough to get interested


Lucky you! My other half is not interested at all, unless she is squealing over a new born animal! lol

I will be there, on the train.


----------



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

im hopeing to go, i went 2 years ago and it was great i bought 2 lionhead brothers (sadly one past away) but this year I am going to look at the mice abit closer :lol:


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I cant wait to see the mice as well as the other animals.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im going, getting a lift with a fellow mouser. Hoping to enter some mice, just waiting for my maxeys to be made hopefully they will be ready on time.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm going. Got a long 5 hr journey and over 300 miles. All worth it tho. I have maxeys for sale they r £11 each


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Out of interest is there a mouse auction at this show? I know there are auctions for Cavies and Rabbits.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

yes theres a mouse auction where I plan to spend all my money! :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Out of interest is there a mouse auction at this show? I know there are auctions for Cavies and Rabbits


There is, but both selling and buying are restricted to NMC Members only. This rule was introduced fairly recently due in response to moaning from animal welfare groups, who were concerned about impulse buyers and collectors. Trios tend to go for around £40-50 at Harrogate as they tend to be top quality stock


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah I dont think thats a bad idea at all. Ive sent off my form for membership, have to save a few pennies incase there is anything that I like. Whats the saying you get what you pay for. I would like to try to start off with mice the best way I can.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The club puts a reserve of £10 per trio although owners are entitled to put a higher reserve on their animals.

edit to add that the starting price has been raised to £15 per trio this year.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I do think it is something that should be done across other fancies as well good stock is not to be undervalued.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Ah I dont think thats a bad idea at all. Ive sent off my form for membership, have to save a few pennies incase there is anything that I like. Whats the saying you get what you pay for. I would like to try to start off with mice the best way I can.


 :thumbuo


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That's good i suppose! Will stop me being tempted to buy any mice.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Not long to go =D


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm looking to it even more now... 

Not looking forward to the train journey though! hahaa I have to get up at 4am! :shock:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> I'm looking to it even more now...
> 
> Not looking forward to the train journey though! hahaa I have to get up at 4am! :shock:


 I cant remember the last time i saw 4am lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to get the first train from bexleyheath to be able to get to kings cross in time for my train to york at 7am! Ack! hehee

Shouldnt be too bad, I get up at 5:45am regularly for work.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

ouch I can only see half the show sadly -my train gets there at 12. (unless I wanted to pay high-peek fairs! £70-90+)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, my ticket is £92... thats the cheapest i could find it. and it'll take me over 5 hours of travelling to get there.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

wow. I could either spend the extra for the day or use the extra money for the auction.

And I really need some new mice to get me going in to the world of showing!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

the only thing that will tempt me in the auction is if there are some truely stunning ivory/cream or champagne satins in there. lol


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I want nice blacks -but then I fear lots of people will.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

i have a feeling you would be right!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

We will be knackered together then Katie Ive got to leave at 3:30am to get there in time for the penning, lots of coffee and cake for all I think!

I am so looking forward to this show.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I think I will be up for 6 oclock to leave about 7 and arrive in time for getting the mice on the table! (fingers crossed) I still dont know what I am taking yet though :?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't suppose anyones passing through or by Stoke? :| I can put towards fuel if need be...


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I might go but dont think my mice will be old enough


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Whoever does go please take LOTS of great photos! Us poor Yanks don't know when the 2012 season of showing starts and we are mad jealous of you!  I would love to see a whole post of great photos!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

According to the website, photo's are NOT ALLOWED to be taken in the show hall at all. They are really cracking down this year, since they have had trouble with 'fluffies' taking pictures of animals in pens and putting them everywhere screaming animal abuse.

So if anyone does try to take pictures in the show halls, be careful, you may end up getting chucked out.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

UGH..that stinks! I really wanted to see. That does however explain the lack of photos from shows. Poot. I wanted to live vicariously! Well lord knows, don't get in trouble!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

My god, at mammal shows too? i've heard it all now, we have enough crap from Activists at rep and bug shows, slating us and saying how we sell wild caught animals in takeaway style tubs with no food, water or heat, rawrrrrr! can't take pics at them anymore either and need membership cards to get in.

I mean, you don't go to a petshop to buy a rabbit and transport it home already set up in its hutch do you! you buy it out a cage, take it home in a cardboard box, THEN set it up :? Some people are so stupid and have nothing better to do than make up stories about others to try bring them down!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Candycorn, I'll make sure I post pictures of the mouse shows scheduled in February


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its more the people that are 'these poor animals, bred to death just for thier looks and forced to sit in tiny pens or boxes to be poked and prodded at by judges' blah blah blah...

Its only going to get worse, what with the petition by the RSPCA 'Bred for looks, Born to Suffer'... granted thats only for Dogs at the moment, but it will get worse.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Of course it will get worse. I wonder how long it will be before these fluffy mentalists will finish animal exhibition forever :evil:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hopefully not in my lifetime.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

We'll just have to go underground, like the fox hunters had to. We'll set up meetings and shows held in secret locations, enforce using passwords to enter; it'll be very noir :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Until someone develops brachycephalic mice who can't give natural birth to their own young, I'd say we're pretty safe. That said, I'm glad to hear not all shows prohibit photographs! Those of us who haven't had the chance to go to a show would all be really interested. I think I've seen one album from a show, but it was smaller, and not in the UK?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Until someone develops brachycephalic mice who can't give natural birth to their own young, I'd say we're pretty safe.


I would hope so, but I'm not so sure. There are plenty of people who hate show breeders, the idea of breeding to show, and the way show breeders keep their small animals. Sadly these people are very loud 

I shall make sure I take pictures at all the shows this year and post them up, and I'll dig out a load of old ones later tonight and post them up


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some photos from shows for you


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

And some more...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

And finally some images of mice taken at various shows over the years...

Herefords

























Variegateds









Chinchilla









Pearls









Brindle









Cream









Dutch









Black tan









Champagne









Sable satin









Siamese (different mice)

















Red









Even


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! Droolworthy! Thanks for taking the time to post those!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There are a few forum members in the photos too... see if you can spot them


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Well... I can spot you, and SarahY and Loganberry... hehee Probably more I have missed.

SarahY looks very serious. LOL

Cait... I want to steal that cream and that cham, so very very gorgeous. I need pale selfs and satins again!! Anybody got any spare?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There's at least one more...
(Oh, and I'd have been worried if you couldn't spot me  )


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for posting all these! I'm amazed at how much bedding is in each of those boxes. I also would not have realized that the judges would have multiple mice out at once, but it makes perfect sense. And I do hope that Even won something. I've never seen a mouse so symmetrical, even in pages describing the variety (unless they're 'shopped).


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I remember the first time i saw a pic of that even... God, if i had spotted that mouse in a litter I think I would have wet myself! hahaa.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Wonderful photos! and some really wonderful mice!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I'm amazed at how much bedding is in each of those boxes.


I feel that in order to be in super show condition the mouse must be as stress-free as possible, so it's important that they can hide well in their Maxeys because they feel safer. Some fanciers believe the public should be able to see the mice so put less bedding in, but I think the welfare of the mice is more important so I put loads in.

I really do look serious :? It's fun, I promise! :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

What great pics , thank you so much for sharing  


SarahY said:


> I really do look serious :? It's fun, I promise! :lol:


I also have loads of fun at the shows but have you seen the pics posted of me at some of them! I look dead serious


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

T'is a serious business, is showing mice! We wanna win :twisted:


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Ive paid for a pass to take photos at Harrogate, from what I heard they wanted to be able to monitor who is taking photos because of the reasons Katie gave.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you pay for a photo pass on the door Kelly?


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Im not sure, it was only something like 50p had to pay for it with my entries.


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the thread relating to animal liberation fanatics/tree huggers/fluffies, call them what you will.

Are they really a problem at the moment? I only ask because they were certainly never an issue when I was last in the mouse fancy about six years ago. I also breed and show cats and attend several shows a year. I have never encountered any problems of any kind. Indeed in nearly forty years of breeding and exhibiting all types of small creatures I have never seen so much as a leaflet, let alone a real life Swampy! 

Have I just been lucky or what?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The even was owned by Mick Shutt and won best marked but shortly after it's arrival on the show bench another even owned by Joe Bennet was unveiled which went on to eclipse that one,winning BIS a few times. 
Joe's Even marked .


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ekimsivad said:


> I'm intrigued by the thread relating to animal liberation fanatics/tree huggers/fluffies, call them what you will.


there isn't a problem with mice.I think there are a few issues with some rabbit varieties like mini lops attracting more pet orientated people and probably caveys and rats.People in the mouse fancy don't accomodate for pet animals generally so these people don't really fit the in same as it's always been.The internet provides a medium for birds of a feather I suppose as well.


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

Sarah,

I suspect you have hit the nail on the head there. The mouse fancy tends to be a lot more "low key" and therefore thankfully remains below the radar of such groups and individuals.

I have always felt that the topic of culling is one that the mouse fancy sensibly does not make a great deal about. I think it is probably fair to say that considerably more young mice are culled when compared to any of the other popular small livestock such as rabbits, cavies, hamsters, gerbils etc. We all understand why it happens but try explaining it to sandal wearers.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ohhh yes, in the Cavy fancy its terrible. Even most of the 'serious fanciers' are fluffy honestly. Well compared to the mouse fancy they are! haha


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes I can second that in the cavy fancy. Im afraid while I have some favourite guinea pigs I regard them more as stock but that doesnt mean that they dont have anything but the highest standard of care which they do. Say that to some of the fluffs and they would go off their rockers. It is something that recently has made me question my dedication to it, even as a show secretary.

I find the mice fancy a real breath of fresh air so many aspects of it are straight to the point which I like.

In the rabbit fancy many old fashioned long term breeders do cull their rabbits many of them eat them as well but it is something that darent be mentioned.

Sorry off topic!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I have many friends who are 'pet people' I respect them and thier right to be 'pet people'... then there is a step up to 'anti-show, anti-breeding, anti-buying, rescue only people'

But getting back to 'pet people'... they are the reason why the rat fancy is scary :shock: They are the reason why the hamster fancy has gone waaaay down hill, they are the reason why sub standard stock is bought and sold as 'showable' in the cavy fancy, and every other small animal fancy too. Let them keep and love thier weedy looking runts. lol The core of the mouse fancy needs protecting from this happening. I guess we are lucky that mice are not everyones cuppa tea!

I do love my pigs... especially my pe creams, they are so gorgeous. But my husbandry with them will be no different than with my mice! I will use rigarous selection, substandard stock will not stay in my stud, and culling of sickly animals will happen. end of. (Dont be repeating that Kelly! lol)


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

No problem with me Katie you know I agree with you there.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I can think of at least 3 people who would crucify me for saying that at the next Kent show! haha


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have many friends who are 'pet people' I respect them and thier right to be 'pet people'... then there is a step up to 'anti-show, anti-breeding, anti-buying, rescue only people'


I agree with this completely.I have my own pets and love them as much as the humans I know/love,no more or less.I don't expect to be dictated to by fluffy extremists though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*swoon*

Too much! I love seeing all the colors in really good photos like these. And seeing people really enjoying handling the lovelies.

I especially love the champagne; that is a really nice shade, but it seems a bit darker than some I've seen in this forum. How old is that pic?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's probably about 4 years old. The picture, not the mouse - that would be very good going!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ay-yup.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Who are these wonderful older men judging? I wish we had that "grandfatherly" influence over here! It would lend much needed stability to the fancy here.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Who are these wonderful older men judging? I wish we had that "grandfatherly" influence over here! It would lend much needed stability to the fancy here.


I don't want to put names to faces publicly on the internet, but these men have all been in the mouse fancy for decades. The older members are highly respected by all in the club and the NMC traditions we all hold so dear have been kept alive through their dedication to their hobby over such a long time. We have much to thank them for, and yes, I feel the American mouse fancy is the way it is (at least in part) through the complete lack of older, experienced members' stabilising influence.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I completely, totally, love it. How wonderful!!!!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

My passes came today for the show. Katie the press pass is a little card on a ribbon with a safety pin......


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I do hope they are available at the door, otherwise I will be taking pictures outside with the smokers! Lol


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Can you not borrow my pin lol!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

we took pictures and videos last year,no one said anything.I've still got the video ,have to try and get it uploaded and linked to here.I'm hoping for a nice day,lunch at the pub,I'm joining the British Rabbit Council and getting my first ever rabbits and judging best in show.Can't wait


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I will probably forget to take my camera knowing me!

Oooh what rabbits are you getting Sarah?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

rabbit chat moved to other pets,


----------

